# Leopard Gecko got reddish colored skin



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

One of my Leo got part of his (under) body with reddish colored skin, not a whole part but more like spots... First i thought "man, it's a burn!" but i checked pics of burned gecko and it seems totally different, also there's no way the gecko could've burned in here...

It's more like an allergy (check skin allergy on google image). It's the tail/body junction. I know you'll ask for a pic, well i took one but it doesn't appear on it..! What do you think could this be/ what could have cause this?

PS: Different topic, i just saw a female moving her tail in the hair like somekind of a dance, what does it means..?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Goja said:


> One of my Leo got part of his (under) body with reddish colored skin, not a whole part but more like spots... First i thought "man, it's a burn!" but i checked pics of burned gecko and it seems totally different, also there's no way the gecko could've burned in here...
> 
> It's more like an allergy (check skin allergy on google image). It's the tail/body junction. I know you'll ask for a pic, well i took one but it doesn't appear on it..! What do you think could this be/ what could have cause this?
> 
> PS: Different topic, i just saw a female moving her tail in the hair like somekind of a dance, what does it means..?


The best answer you're likely to get on here my friend is taking him to a vet. It could be something simple but if you're concerned you should always consult a professional.

As for the second part, it sounds like a defensive gesture to me. Leos wave their tails when they're hunting or threatened.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

If its around the vent area And without a picture I would say vets, you say 'his' so if it's male could be something wrong with his hemipenes.

The female (as said above) was doing a defender thing. You might have just startled her and she saw something she didn't like


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure without an image but vet care is the best idea, do you have a heat mat on the floor??

I have seen gecko burns before this way, they lie in the water then go and warm up. The water on the body heats up into a steam burn and burns the animals underside.

When i saw it the treatment was to gently wrap the animal in a sudocream coated cling film for a while if safe to do so!! They need close watching so that they don't eat itnlike they eat their skins after shedding.

John


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

Arcadiajohn i don't understand your last sentence... I forgot to say he shed days before. I indeed switched for heating pads but i they're controlled and i checked the C° it's fine...


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Goja said:


> Arcadiajohn i don't understand your last sentence... I forgot to say he shed days before. I indeed switched for heating pads but i they're controlled and i checked the C° it's fine...


No way you can get a picture of here for us to see and help us see what the next best step will be to do for your leopard gecko?


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

I just looked again, with sunlight i can barely see it from my eyes... It might be nothing after all...


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Goja said:


> I just looked again, with sunlight i can barely see it from my eyes... It might be nothing after all...


if you've got a light coloured animal they can at times look very pink, or other odd colors depending on surroundings. Or she could have been laying on something that has dyed her skin pink. (red calci sand??)


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

Only vermiculite and wood chips here.


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

sure it's not any internal bleeding or anything?


----------

